# Debian AMD64 Sarge - Maus funktioniert nicht



## astaluego (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute

Ich versuche mich grade an der Debian-Distribution. Leider funktioniert meine USB-Maus nach der Installation nicht. Vor allem versteh ich nicht, wieso das passiert. Als ich Debian das erste mal installiert hab (gleiches), hatte er die Maus problemlos erkannt und man konnte sie normal bedienen aber jetzt springt sie immer in den Ecken oben links falls man sie versucht zu bewegen. 
Ich habe auch versucht was an der X86Config-4 oder wie die heisst zu ändern. Brachte aber nicht viel ausser dass die Maus ganz von der Oberfläche verschwand.

Weiss jemand woran das Problem liegt?

gruss


----------

